#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: چطورمیتوانم ازمودم یواس بی سیم کارت خورجهت اینترنت برای تبلت استفاده کنم؟

## A.A.GH.L

سلام دوستان
چطورمیتوانم ازمودم یواس بی سیم کارت خورجهت اینترنت برای تبلت استفاده کنم؟
تجهیزات موجود:
1-مودم یواس بی سیم کارت خور3G-D-Linkمعمولی(وایرلس نیست)
2-یک دستگاه تبلت وای فای دارایسوس
3-یک دستگاه کامپیوتردارای کارت شبکهD_Link DWA-525
باتشکروموفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*pps2011*,*آریان رحیمی*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## rezae

ز نرم افزار connectify استفاده کن
p30download.com/fa/entry/38497

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*amir99*,*mj_blue*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## rezae

از نرم افزار connectivity استفاده کن

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## mohsen++

مودم 3G رو به کامپیوتر تون وصل کنین و با استفاده از نرم افزاری مثل connectify کامپیوتر تون رو تبدیل به یک hot spot  کنین و با تبلت تون به کارت شبکه کامپیوتر تون وصل بشین و از اینترنت استفاده کنین

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*amir99*,*nadernji*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## meahdi

داداش انقدر ها هم سخت نیست ها
مودم رو با کابل OTG وصل کن به تبلت
از تنضیمات برو به تنضیمات پایینی WIFI
برو روی 3G و از اونجا APN رو نسبت به سیمکارتت تنظیم کن
بعدش تیک DATA رو بزن  استفاده کن

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*amir99*,*javad222*,*mohsen++*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*قیصر*

----------


## A.A.GH.L

آیاتبلت Asus Memo Pad ME173X HD - 16GBکابلOTGراپشتیبانی می کندوبرای اینکه بتوان ازاین کابل استفاده کردنیازی برای روت کردن می باشد؟        باتشکر

----------

*افشین سالاری*,*قیصر*

----------


## meahdi

آره ساپورت ميکنه نیازی هم به روت نداره
الان تبلت هاي کيلويي 100 تومن چيني OTG دارن
چه برسه به مارک معتبري مثل ASUS

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*قیصر*

----------


## A.A.GH.L

سلام دوستان
هرچقدرروی این موضوع کارکردم موفق نشدم.البته به جزکابلOTGکه دردسترس نبودوشرایط زیروجودداشت:
قبل  ازاینکه شرایط رابنویسم خدمتتان عرض کنم که ویندوزمXP SP3هست وبرای امتحان  مجبورشدم برای اطمینان ازبعضی شرایط ازموبایلم که وای فای دارداستفاده  کنم.
1-وای فای کامپیوتروموبایل وتبلت درحالت عادی(هرسه روشن)همدیگرراشناسایی نکردند.
2-موبایل درحالتhotspotباهردویعنی تبلت وکامپیوترارتباط برقرارکردوکانکت شدوحتی ازاینترنت موبایل برای تبلت هم استفاده کردم.
3-نرم افزارconnectifyورژن3راهم که جهت استفاده نصب کردم درحالت عادی ظاهراکارخودرادرست انجام میدهد.
4-کامپیوتردرحالتhotspotووای  فای موبایل روشن که نرم افزاروموبایل همدیگرراشناسایی کردندولی کانکت  نشدند.نرم افزاردرحالت انتظارجهت وصل شدن وموبایل هم فقط نرم  افزارراشناساییی کرد.
5-حتی فایروال کامپیوترراهم غیرفعال کردم وامتحان کردم که بازموفقیت آمیزنبود.
خواهشی  که ازدوستان دارم این است که بنظرشمامشکل ازچه چیزی میتواندباشدواینکه  خودشماباچه شرایطی ازنرم افزارconnectify استفاده کرده اید؟

----------

*افشین سالاری*,*قیصر*

----------


## nekooee

شما وقتی مودم سیم کارت خور رو وصل میکنید به کامپیوتر ، کامپیوتر اینترنت دارد. از اینجا دیگر کاری به مودم نداریم و باید اینترنت را از طریق ad-hoc یا نرم افزارهای hotspot ساز مثل نرم افزاری که دوستمون معرفی کردند اینترنت کامپیوتر خودتون رو از طریق وایرلس اشتراک بگذارید. البته به شرطی که روی کامپیوتر خودتون کرت شبکه وایرلس داشته باشید. دیگر مشکل حل هست و از طریق وایرلس وصل میشید.
اگر موفق نشدید ممکنه به خاطر مودم سیمکارت خور شما باشه که درست عمل نمیکنه. ولی معمولا روش به این صورت هست که در تنظیمات کانکشن یا کارت شبکه که اینترنت به ان وصل هست باید sharing رو فعال کنید و شاید این قسمت مشکل دارید.
ولی اگر وایرلس ندارید کار کمی سخت هست. باید کابل همش وصل باشه تازه اگر با کابل جواب بده

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*amir99*,*ghaznavi*,*Yek.Doost*,*آریان رحیمی*,*افشین سالاری*,*قیصر*

----------


## A.A.GH.L

> شما وقتی مودم سیم کارت خور رو وصل میکنید به کامپیوتر ، کامپیوتر اینترنت دارد. از اینجا دیگر کاری به مودم نداریم و باید اینترنت را از طریق ad-hoc یا نرم افزارهای hotspot ساز مثل نرم افزاری که دوستمون معرفی کردند اینترنت کامپیوتر خودتون رو از طریق وایرلس اشتراک بگذارید. البته به شرطی که روی کامپیوتر خودتون کرت شبکه وایرلس داشته باشید. دیگر مشکل حل هست و از طریق وایرلس وصل میشید.
> اگر موفق نشدید ممکنه به خاطر مودم سیمکارت خور شما باشه که درست عمل نمیکنه. ولی معمولا روش به این صورت هست که در تنظیمات کانکشن یا کارت شبکه که اینترنت به ان وصل هست باید sharing رو فعال کنید و شاید این قسمت مشکل دارید.
> ولی اگر وایرلس ندارید کار کمی سخت هست. باید کابل همش وصل باشه تازه اگر با کابل جواب بده


سلام دوست عزیز*nekooee*
یک سوال ازخدمتتان دارم اینکه آیاکارتهای شبکهpci wirelessپسورددارندواگردارندچگ  ونه میتوان پسوردآنهاراپیداکرد؟باتشکر

----------

*افشین سالاری*,*قیصر*

----------


## A.A.GH.L

دوستان یک سوال ازخدمتتان دارم اینکه آیاکارتهای شبکهpci wirelessپسورددارندواگردارندچگ ونه میتوان پسوردآنهاراپیداکرد؟باتشکر

----------

*pps2011*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## iliya_nazari

سلام دوست من 
با توجه به اینکه من فروشگاه کام÷یوتر دارم و از این کارتی که گفتی فکر کنم حداقل 10 تا موجود باشه و با بررسی که روی جعبه از اون کردم و امکاناتشو خوندم این کارت تنها گیرنده وایرلس هست و روتر نیست که یخواهد هم sendکنه و هم recived ÷س به نتیجه میرسیم کلا پروژه منتفی هستش و ÷ست تمام 
شما برای دریافت نت و ترنسفر از روتر فقط میتونی از این کارت بهره ببری به قول معروف فقط یکطرفه هستش.
با توجه به اطلاعات روی جعبه میگم.اولا نوشته بزرگ:wireless N 150 desktop PCI adapter
دوما: پشت جعبه فقط برای دریافت نوشته نه قابلیت روتر بودن.
با تشکر 
دوستان اگه اشتباه میکنم اعلام کنید.

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## A.A.GH.L

> سلام دوست من 
> با توجه به اینکه من فروشگاه کام÷یوتر دارم و از این کارتی که گفتی فکر کنم حداقل 10 تا موجود باشه و با بررسی که روی جعبه از اون کردم و امکاناتشو خوندم این کارت تنها گیرنده وایرلس هست و روتر نیست که یخواهد هم sendکنه و هم recived ÷س به نتیجه میرسیم کلا پروژه منتفی هستش و ÷ست تمام 
> شما برای دریافت نت و ترنسفر از روتر فقط میتونی از این کارت بهره ببری به قول معروف فقط یکطرفه هستش.
> با توجه به اطلاعات روی جعبه میگم.اولا نوشته بزرگ:wireless N 150 desktop PCI adapter
> دوما: پشت جعبه فقط برای دریافت نوشته نه قابلیت روتر بودن.
> با تشکر 
> دوستان اگه اشتباه میکنم اعلام کنید.


سلام دوست عزیز
حرف شمادرسته ومودم روترنیست.امامن به دلیل اینکه روترندارم خواستم ازطریق نرم افزارهایی که روتررابصورت مجازی شبیه سازی میکنندومیشوداینترنت راازطریق آن به اشتراک گذاشت ازاینترنت مودمم ازطریق امواج وای فای برای تبلت استفاده کنم.باتشکر

----------

*افشین سالاری*

----------


## A.A.GH.L

دوستان قبلااین سوال رامطرح کرده بودم امامطمئن نیستم که تبلتAsus Memo Pad ME173X HD کابلOTGراجهت اتصال مودم3Gساپورت میکندیاخیر؟  باتشکر

----------

*افشین سالاری*

----------


## ALIGHOLAMPOR

سلام بله دوست عزیز این نوع تبلت شما کابل otg را پشتیبانی می کند اگر هم کابل نداری اگر یک هویه داشته باشی همان کابل usb را می توانی تبدیل به otgکنی

ازاین نقشه استفاده کن دقت کنیدقسمتی که دایره کشیده شده همان حسگر otgاست وقتی به هم اتصال باشد otgووقتی اتصال نباشدusbمی باشد

otg.jpg




otg 1.jpg

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*amir99*,*mavaramat*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## A.A.GH.L

> سلام بله دوست عزیز این نوع تبلت شما کابل otg را پشتیبانی می کند اگر هم کابل نداری اگر یک هویه داشته باشی همان کابل usb را می توانی تبدیل به otgکنی
> 
> ازاین نقشه استفاده کن دقت کنیدقسمتی که دایره کشیده شده همان حسگر otgاست وقتی به هم اتصال باشد otgووقتی اتصال نباشدusbمی باشد


سلام برشمادوست عزیز
درابتدایک سوال ازشمادارم که آیااین روش رابرروی این تبلت انجام داده ایدیادیده ایدوجواب داده است؟چون خیلی هانظرشان این است که جواب نگرفته اند!
دوست گرامی باجستجوهایی که دراینترنت کردم بعضی هانظرشان این است که درمدارتغذیه این تبلت جهت تغذیه دستگاههایی خارجی(هارداکسترنال-حافظه فلش-مودم3Gو...)که ازطریق درگاه میکرواین تبلت متصل میشونددرنظرگرفته نشده وولتاژموردنیازتامین نمیشود.بخاطرهمین به تنهایی استفاده ازکابلOTGجوابگونیست وجهت رسیدن به نتیجه نیازمیباشدکه برای تغذیه دستگاههای مذکورازیک کابلUSBبادوسرخروجی که سرورودی به شارژرودوسرخروجی(یکی برای کابلOTGواتصال دستگاههای خروجی ودیگری به درگاه میکروتبلت) بایستی استفاده شود.دراین روش تغذیه دستگاههای اکسترنال ازشارژرتامین میشود.ویکسری بحث های نرم افزاری دراین زمینه وجودداردکه گفته میشودبایستی کرنل آن تبلت ازOTGپشتیبانی کند.نظرشماچیست؟
*باتشکر*

----------

*amir99*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## A.A.GH.L

ازدوستان عزیزکسانیکه کابلOTGرابرروی این تبلت آزمایش کرده اندوجواب گرفته اندیاخیرخواهشمندم اطلاعات لازم راتوضیح دهندکه اگربانرم افزارجواب نگرفتم ازکابلOTGبرای اتصال مودم3Gاستفاده کنم.چون برایم خیلی مهم است که جواب قطعی رابدانم واینکه این کابل راپشتیبانی میکندیاخیر؟چراوچگونه؟ باتشکر

----------

*افشین سالاری*

----------


## elektera

سلام خدمت همگی من چند وقت پیش این مشکلو با نصب یه نرم افزار روی تبلت که روت شده بود حل کردم و تقریبا به همه مودمها خورد کارکردش هم خیلی اسون بود یعنی بعد نصب البته روی تب روت شده یه ویدجت روی صفحه میاد که 2 تا دکمه کانکت و دیسکانکت داره بعد وصل مودم حدود 10 ثانیه طول میکشه که مودم رو شناسایی کنه بعد دکمه کانکت رو میزنی وصل میشی.فقط اسم برنامه یادم نیست میگردم پیداش کردم اپ میکنم

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*pps2011*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## elektera

http://apps.opera.com/en_us/ppp_widget.html?pos=4
این لینک برنامه ای خدمتون عرض کردم فقط بازم یاداوری میکنم که تب باید روت باشه

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*amir99*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## A.A.GH.L

> http://apps.opera.com/en_us/ppp_widget.html?pos=4
> این لینک برنامه ای خدمتون عرض کردم فقط بازم یاداوری میکنم که تب باید روت باشه


دوست عزیزآیاتبلت شمااین مدل Asus Memo Pad ME173X HD میباشد؟

----------

*pps2011*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## elektera

> دوست عزیزآیاتبلت شمااین مدل Asus Memo Pad ME173X HD میباشد؟


نه تبلت من نکسوس بود اما روی هیوندای هم جواب گرفتم مطمینم شما هم نتیجه میگیری فقط من با سیم کارت رایتل امتحان کردم بقیه اپراتورها رو نمیدونم جواب بده یا نه

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*ali_sha*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.A.GH.L

باتوجه به اینکه تبلت های مختلف هرکدام شرایط خاص خودرادارندازدوستان خواهشمندم فقط درصورتیکه این تبلت Asus Memo Pad ME173X HD یاتبلتی باشرایط مشابه این تبلت راجهت استفاده ازاینترنت باتوجه به موضوع بحث چه ازروش نرم افزاری وچه ازروش سخت افزاری آزمایش کرده وجواب گرفته اندیاخیرنظرخودرابفرمایند. باتشکر

----------

*ali_sha*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## A.A.GH.L

دوستان یک سوال درموردروتروایرلسD-Link DIR-505ازشمادارم.
آیامیتوانم مودمUSB 3Gراکه قبلامعرفی شدرابه پورتUSBاین روتروصل کنم وبااستفاده ازامکانHOTSPOTاین روترکه کلیدی برای این منظوربرروی روترتعبیه شده,اینترنت رابرای تبلت وکامپیوترو...به اشتراک بگذارم؟
آیاازدوستان کسی آزمایش کرده واطلاعی داره؟ 
باتشکر

----------

*افشین سالاری*

----------


## elektera

> دوستان یک سوال درموردروتروایرلسD-Link DIR-505ازشمادارم.
> آیامیتوانم مودمUSB 3Gراکه قبلامعرفی شدرابه پورتUSBاین روتروصل کنم وبااستفاده ازامکانHOTSPOTاین روترکه کلیدی برای این منظوربرروی روترتعبیه شده,اینترنت رابرای تبلت وکامپیوترو...به اشتراک بگذارم؟
> آیاازدوستان کسی آزمایش کرده واطلاعی داره؟ 
> باتشکر


دوست عزیز فکر نکنم بتونید از پورت usb برا اینترنت بهره ببرین چون ساخته شده برا شیر اطلاعات حافظه های جانبی مثل هارد وفلش به صورت بیسیم اما اگر بتونید یه تبدیل lan به usb پیدا کنید فکر کنم بتونید با پورت lan اینترنت مودم 3g رو شیر کنید

----------

*A.A.GH.L*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## A.A.GH.L

دوستان خواستم این موضوع راباطرح این مشکل پیگیری کنم که یک دستگاه روترD-Link DIR-412بامشخصاتH/W Ver:B1وF/W Ver:2.03ویک دستگاه مودمD-Link DWM-156بامشخصاتH/W Ver:A6وF/W Ver:6.0.2راجهت اتصال به پورتUSBاین روترراطبق راهنمای آنهانصب وپیکربندی کردم امانمیتوانم به اینترنت متصل شوم.همه چیزدرظاهرعادی ودرست کارمیکندبجزیک موردوآن آهسته چشمک زدن چراغ اینترنت روتراست که بامراجعه به دفترچه روترکه نوشته بوداگرچراغ اینترنت به این صورت چشمک بزندیعنی مودم درارتباط باروترمشکل دارد.چندین راه راامتحان کردم امابی فایده بود.شماچه راههایی راجهت حل این مشکل پیشنهادمیدهید؟ باتشکر

----------

*افشین سالاری*

----------

